# Smoke Tube



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

This is what I killed opening morning of Powder Season. 17' wide 15" tall 160# 7 point. Now I can be selective from here on out. http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/012.jpg?t=1352070046


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

<a href="http://s388.beta.photobucket.com/user/chriscustom757/library/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/006.jpg" border="0" alt="2012 Smoke Tube"/></a> Lets hope this works<a href="http://s388.beta.photobucket.com/user/chriscustom757/library/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/012-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice buck! That one is on the verge of mounting. He looks very heavy horned at his bases. Congrats :beer:


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Very nice buck. Were you hunting in Chesapeake?


----------



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

Awesome Buck Chris!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

cool


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!! Great work.


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

Nice buck. Every one sets their own goal as to what they want to mount but that one is a trophy. Hope you kill the big one on.

ron


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Very nice!!!


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Selective? That's a beauty, congratulations!!!!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

sweet, love the knarly bases great job!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

The story behind this deer is, this is my first year in this club. I have NO idea where the deer hang and travel. I found this spot last year as a guest. It looked good, not much sign just looked good if you know what I mean. I saw this deer during bow season for a fleeting second. I didn't want to over hunt this stand so I only hunted it twice. The last time during bow season There were several scrapes forming so I squirted some 69 in all of them.Opening day of powder walking in I saw this deer on my path and he let me walk within 30 yds of him with my flashlight beam on him.He paralleled me down the path and I checked to make sure my primer was in , in case he wanted to get frisky. When I climbed in my ladder stand I knew I wasn't shooting anything smaller than what I had just seen. At day break I did a series of grunts in a circle then hit the can. He came in and went around me to my right. I couldn't see him yet but he circled and came in behind me. As soon as I saw his horns I knew I was shooting him. He gave me a quartering away shot and I took it. 100 yds later he expired. I was so nervous I couldn't hold my phone to text any one. Yes this is a trophy. I chose that morning to kill a nice buck and not a smaller one. I like shooting little deer, even the ones you could clean with a key.Any deer is a trophy to the one who shoots it! I hope that all of you get your trophy this year, and I ope I get 2 more!Boom!


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

nice buck Chris, congrats


----------

